# A view from above :o)



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here are my 7 week old babies out of my Best in Show female....I took this shot from above...I think it is so cute watching them munch on their big kid pellets! 

Enjoy!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

So adorable!!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

So gorgeous, look at the colors!  So cute, nice shot!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

That's a great photo! 
They are so cute. I like their pastel colors, ^_^


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

They are BEAUTIFUL! Such a cool picture too


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Aww.. so cute. My favorite part of raising fry is when they all come to the front of the tank asking for food. My remaining girls in growout almost line up LOL


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks like someone scattered some emeralds and sapphires on a white cloth. lol They're beautiful!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow it looks like a rainbow in water.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Those best in show females tend to have lots of babies. Cute!


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

That is my 

FAVORITE

picture ever...

Ever!

Makes me all warm and fuzzy inside... a bowl full of colorful goodness. *plucks one out and takes it home* XD


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Look at those wigglers!! They are so cute!


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!
Have you ever seen anything so CUTE?!?! 
They are like little green, blue, and slightly purple water puppies!!! 
Are those all female?
And here is a question, since you breed fish:
What colors do you get? If I were to breed a red delta tail, and a teal/greenish veil tail female? Do they all come out different like that? Or are they all the same?!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

dt x vt will result in more vt babies (majority of babies i mean) 

OP this is A BEAUTIFUL PICTURE!


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

and what about color? will they all be the same? or will they come out different like yours?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

You prob wont get the quality and the colours because OP has show quality fish


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

OP?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

original poster Martiansmommy


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words....I cracked up at the "Water puppies" comment lol

Actually, this is a tank full of males...They are only 7 weeks old and it is already time to start seperating them......They flare and chase each other already! Little brats lol.....


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Martinismommy said:


> Actually, this is a tank full of males...They are only 7 weeks old and it is already time to start seperating them......They flare and chase each other already! Little brats lol.....


Oh how funny! Must be like having a bunch of 2 year olds running around. XD


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

SO CUTE! This is now my desktop background.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Awwwwwwwww I'm glad you like it!


----------



## LisaLB24 (Oct 26, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Water puppies... LOL.. I'm calling my babies that from now on.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow, beautiful!
And so small and CUTE!  <3

And @1f2f, I'm doing that too. That's funny. xD


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Those are absolutely beautiful! I want one! Love it!


----------



## NIB BETTA (Apr 21, 2010)

I love your pictures. The colors are amazing.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

you have some beautiful babies there. :3


----------



## reaper0325 (Nov 23, 2010)

Wowwwww!! Beautiful!


----------



## Slipstitch (Feb 19, 2011)

Omg SO CUTE! ^_^ Absolutely adoreable!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

That is the cutest picture I have ever seen! They are gorgeous! I LOVE their colors! Can't wait to see more pictures as they grow up!


----------

